# Bud & Theresa's motorhome



## smokyokie (Jun 18, 2007)

Thought I might save a few PMs from flying around.

I'm sure everyone wants to know how everything turned out for the Scotsman team and their malfunctioning hydraulics (for those who weren't there, it was a brand new coach).

Did they get you up & running in time for the KC/STL game?  And what did they figure out was the problem?

Tim


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 18, 2007)

Fortunately they have 24 hr. free road service on that thing. A tech finally arrived and, with PigCicles able assistance, got the rig back on the ground. The tech disabled the leveling hydraulics, slideouts were working, they rolled for St. Louis "as was" with the Lang in tow.
The Lang wasn't the only thing that was HOT.


----------



## ultramag (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes they got gone in time to make the game in St. Louis. A couple valves were stuck on their pump as well as what is most likely going to be an electrical issue with the solenoids.


----------



## bud's bbq (Jun 21, 2007)

Okie, thanks for asking - we got to St. Louis in time to go up in the Arch and see the game.  No more drama with the coach, thank goodness.  Just finished a nosh of your brisket - incredibly good!

bud


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 22, 2007)

Bud -

Glad all is well. Are you home yet or do we still hold our collective breaths?


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 22, 2007)

So................. what did you think of the ride to the top in the little car?
Quite an experience, neat.


----------

